# IBC tote into grow out



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

has anybody thought of turning an IBC tote into a grow out tank? what type of filtration would you use to filter something that big? and how would you make separate sections for different types of fish?


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

I bet somebody has successfully used them. Cheap strong containers are difficult to resist. I agree access would be tricky.

How would you get the fish out? I recall totes have a 4" opening on top. Even smaller connections on the bottom.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

would probably just cut the top off and make some kind of lid


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Im not sure what an "ibc" tote is....but keep in mind that not all plastic is aquarium safe. some do leach......especially if the plastic is treated with anti mold/mildew compounds.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.toteheater.com/wp-content/up ... f-IBC2.jpg
its food quality


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

interesting....with sponge filters it could make massive growout....


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

thats exactly what i was think. i was gonna try and divide to make separate sections for different types of fish


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

i would cut it down to arm length for dipping nets.....but i like the idea


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Tons of people use them for so many years now. They're safe, cheap, and pretty handy. I use them for w/c change water holders, hold fry, plants, and cure coral for people in them. I've seen people pipe their gutter systems into them to store rain water for gardening.


----------

